# Finish Kare Top Kote tyre dressing 108AS



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

been using a sample i get from tim at cyc and i am over the moon with this product. its not glossy but its super resiliant to wet weather diluting it off the rear tyres and is very water proof with excellent beeding. also on plastic trim and in the engine bay its like all the mouldings have just come off the production line. if any one gets chance to try some it would be nice to see some more opinions. :thumb:


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

im officialy changing for next season from wet look megs endurance gel to this finish kare stuff. hectic!!


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

i just got a sample bottle of that and a big bottle of the zaino stuff... got one on each side of the car

both seem similar...a milky watery non greasy product... the more coats the more shine you get... two coats does me so far... apply-leave-buff... apply-leave-buff... for a nice new looking tire... both holding up equally just now... been a few in wind and rain and ****e...lol

great products... still got the megs endurance if i want glossy... but along with that is greasy...yuch


Stu.:wave:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

my favourite tyre dressing, easy to use and leaves a nIce satin finish


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> my favourite tyre dressing, easy to use and leaves a nIce satin finish


Better than pneu mate? as im interested in this:wave


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> Better than pneu mate? as im interested in this:wave


never used pneu chilly FK #108 is better than sonus dressing, cg vrp dressall and megs endurance IMO


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Also got a sample of this from tim. Brillant stuff. Finish is nice. Once my meg's trye dressing is finished think i also will be buying this. A little goes a long way. The sample will last months 

Peace..


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> never used pneu chilly FK #108 is better than sonus dressing, cg vrp dressall and megs endurance IMO


I can feel a trade coming on?


----------



## Rickymx (Sep 12, 2009)

i've just buy it..hope to receive it soon :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I feel like the only one who likes a glossy tacky finish on the tires..! 

Megs Endurance is my favourite.. was gonna try the FK until i read it's not glossy


----------



## bruceyboy (Apr 23, 2009)

I've been trying out the FK108AS of late also and thinks its really excellent stuff, very close run thing with my other favourite, Blackfire Long lasting Gel. If you get 3 coats on, it does start to get quite glossy and best of all zero sling !!

Try it on your exterior trim also, really does repel water fantastically and a little goes a long way


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

charlie_51 said:


> been using a sample i get from tim at cyc and i am over the moon with this product. its not glossy but its super resiliant to wet weather diluting it off the rear tyres and is very water proof with excellent beeding. also on plastic trim and in the engine bay its like all the mouldings have just come off the production line. if any one gets chance to try some it would be nice to see some more opinions. :thumb:


Charlie, i also have one of the small sample bottles, what is the correct way of applying this?. i have not got round to using it yet.

Cheers....Kev


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

i mist on then brush round with a small detail brush then leave for as long as it takes to dry then buff with a nice dedicated tyre buffing cloth


----------

